# Bruit étrange au démarrage de mon MacBook Pro 13"



## Joshua_U (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens de faire l'acquisition de mon tout premier MacBook Pro 13" à 2,26 GHz avec Snow Léopard.

Mon premier problème, si toutefois c'en est un, est d'avoir voulu installer xCode avec l'un des dvd fournit à savoir "Applications Install DVD", c'est après avoir installé les un peu moins de 4Go que je me suis rendu compte que xCode se trouvait en faite sur le DVD d'installation de Mac Os X, donc ma question est  : qu'ai-je installé avec ce fameux dvd&#8230; ?



Mon deuxième problème lui est tout autre&#8230; En effet lors de chaque démarrage de mon MacBook Pro 13" il se produit un bruit étrange. Il provient apparemment soit du disque dur, ou bien du lecteur de dvd. Les deux étant très proches je n'arrive pas a cerer l'endroit précisément.

En ayant effectué une recherche sur google je suis tombé sur un post similaire a mon problème, mais la cause de ce topic été un problème de ventilation, la personne avait utilisé le logiciel Fan Control est avait découvert que le ventilateur droit ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai donc a mon tour procédé à un examen de mon mac avec ce logiciel et j'ai découvert que moi aussi mon ventilateur droit affiché -1 RPM, alors que le ventilateur gauche lui affiche à peu près 1999 RPM&#8230; Mais la ou je trouve cela étrange c'est qu'un MacBook Pro 13" d'après une photo trouvée sur le net n'affiche qu'un ventilateur ?! Donc comment comment peut-il me trouver un ventilateur à droite inopérant ?


D'ailleurs je ne c'est pas ci c'est moi qui me fait un film, mais il me semble qu'avant d'avoir installé ce fameux "applications install dvd" le bruit n'existait pas, ou alors je n'y prêtais guère attention&#8230;


Que me conseillez-vous de faire, un formatage serait-il un départ de solution ? J'ai cru comprendre que sous mac cela s'appelait une "clean install". J'ai également entendu dire qu'une clean install pouvait pour les vieux disques durs pouvaient les "tuer", cela reviendrait a dire que pour mon mac tout neuf son disque dur prendrait un léger coup de vieux ?!


Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## tadaa9 (13 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai moi aussi acheté un macbook pro 13 pouces hier. Je constate aussi un bruit lors de l'allumage de la machine (en même temps que la mélodie qui est émise par le mac book) et ça vient du lecteur de dvd !

Quant à moi, je suis tombé sur ton topic en faisant des recherches concernant les ventilateurs sur macbook pro. En effet : j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en a pas sur ce modèle ! Je me trompe ? Car je suis habitué à voir une bouche de ventilation sur les cotés des pcs.

Merci.


----------



## Joshua_U (8 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement j'ai également constater que le bruit provient du lecteur de dvd, j'ai essayer de le ré-initialisé avec un cd mais cela n'a pas fonctionner... Concernant le ventilateur sa sortie ce trouve sous l'articulation de l'écran, mais-le à l'envers tu verra une fente


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2009)

Et ce bruit, il apparait à quel moment ? A la toute fin de démarrage, juste après que le bureau soit apparu (c'est à dire avec le dock et la barre de menu) ?


----------



## itako (8 Décembre 2009)

Le Bruit c'est ton ordinateur qui vérifie qu'un disque n'est pas inséré afin de booter sur celui-ci, la ventilation quand a elle s'effectue par la fente entre la coque en allu et l'écran; en dessous du terme "macbook pro".


----------



## gildas1 (8 Décembre 2009)

+1


y a rien de grave c'est tout a fait normal


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2009)

Non, rien (j'édite).


----------

